# Big snow!



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Buffalo NY, 
This was the wall of snow, blizzard of 2014. Never seen anything like it, no plowing, strictly dig outs.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Yuck.....!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya, not fun. PITA just to get to customers place, let alone dealing with where to put the crap.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

BC Handyman;1897127 said:


> Ya, not fun. PITA just to get to customers place, let alone dealing with where to put the crap.


The most work was running the machine, the people came to me. By time I got there everybody had a path dug to the street from being snowed in for a week. They where more than willing to come stop me in the middle of a dig out to make sure I was their next stop. So I just pounded the snow into the street and the city trucked it away.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I guess it wasn't much fun without a door :laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Better then working with a shovel I'm sure


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

xtreem3d;1898630 said:


> I guess it wasn't much fun without a door :laughing:


HAHA!!! Bobcats are nice when they are equipped with heat.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

xtreem3d;1898630 said:


> I guess it wasn't much fun without a door :laughing:


and i complain when one of the john deeres we have has a window side seal thats glue is coming off and leaks a little cold air through


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ramairfreak98ss;1920558 said:


> and i complain when one of the john deeres we have has a window side seal thats glue is coming off and leaks a little cold air through


If there's money to be made, THERE IS NOTHING TO COMPLAIN ABOUT unless your heater core is plugged up and fan clutch just died.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

datank450;1921128 said:


> If there's money to be made, THERE IS NOTHING TO COMPLAIN ABOUT unless your heater core is plugged up and fan clutch just died.


Can't argue with that.....got any more pics ?
Steve


----------

